# Good article on De Rosa Carbon



## OrangeCat (Apr 7, 2005)

http://www.bicirace.com/product/2006/DeRosaVisit.html

There is a pretty good De Rosa article on BiciRace and photos.


----------



## OrangeCat (Apr 7, 2005)

very nice ... on AL De Rosa... Merak and Dual HF.
Article on Hydroforming.
I don't get how they do it though.

https://www.bicirace.com/product/2006/DeRosaHydroforming.html


----------

